# I'd tap that ash...



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Okay, so I didn't tap it... I didn't even lap it.

Xicar 6 x 60 courtesy of Kapathy + extended lunch hour = kick ash...


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Hahaha holy crap!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I see your ash curves a bit at the end. I hear that is a problem for some guys...

Nice photo :thumb:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:first::first::first::first::first:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

i would have lapped that at least 3 times.....damn fidgety self i am


----------



## RedZeppelin (Jun 2, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

See, even the ladies love Ron's ash... I mean... that's definitely a Ronzilla ash, no doubt in my mind.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

PS - that is a good cigar to boot!


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> PS - that is a good cigar to boot!


No kidding. Great taste and the first third is out of this world good.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

epic ash!

heck of a job smoking it down without it letting go


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Yes...EPIC! Brother, That's AWESOME!


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

I love a nice strong ash!! Beautiful!! It takes patience to let that develop!


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great ash.

I can never do that, wife says I fiddle to much.

tony


----------



## Reg (Dec 6, 2010)

It doesn't count unless it's horizontal. Joking. Great ash. I agree that this is a surprisingly good cigar.


----------



## bMay (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice ash!


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> I see your ash curves a bit at the end. I hear that is a problem for some guys...
> 
> Nice photo :thumb:


Some chicks dig it though


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Dang! Very nice! I believe I got bombed one of those a while back. Sounds like I will have to light one up soon.


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

great ash! bet that took careful hands


----------

